# Netzwerkhunger der PS4 begrenzen



## oliver.tonn (22 Februar 2019)

Hallo,
seit kurzem nutzt meine Familie Magenta TV und da fingen meine Probleme als Admin an. Live TV läuft oft gar nicht oder hakelig. Die Ursache habe ich jetzt gefunden, die PS4 meiner Tochter legt für alle anderen das WLAN lahm. Kennt einer eine Möglichkeit wie man den anderen Geräten auch eine Chance gibt, ohne großartig weitere Gerätschaften zu installieren?
Router ist eine Fritzbox 7490 und der Access Point ein Allnet ALL-WAP02880AC.

Von irgendwas mit Internetzugang gesendet.


----------



## Peter Gedöns (22 Februar 2019)

der Tochter ein Buch schenken oder auch 2 

https://www.computerbase.de/forum/t...reite-fuer-einzelne-nutzer-begrenzen.1581640/


----------



## Plan_B (23 Februar 2019)

Die Fritte kann IMHO QoS. Damit sollte es möglich sein einzelnen Geräten entweder Prioritäten oder sogar per Trafffic-Shaping Maximalbandbreiten zu vergeben.

Hast Du Switche in Deinem Netz? Sind alle Komponenten IGMPv3-tauglich (IPTV der Telekom!)? Wie schnell ist Dein Anschluss? Ist das das richtige Forum ? Spontan hätte ich das Problem mal bei Telekomhilft oder im IP-Phone-Forum gepostet.

Wichtig bei QoS: Es ist immer nur im Upload wirksam. Ob die Fritte also auch auf den internen Schnitttstellen QoS macht wäre zu prüfen (Download aus dem Internet = Upload auf der internen Schnitttstelle). Ich hab eine be.ip da kann ich freizügig Traffic shapen und Priorisieren auf jeder Schnittstelle einzeln oder für einzelne Rechner.

Alternativ zum Buch wäre noch ein Freund 
zwei Freunde könnten allerdings blutig enden 

Edit:
Stures Traffic-Shaping ist brutal und begrenzt die Bandbreite immer, also auch wenn wichtigere Geräte gerade aus sind. deshalb bevorzuge ich es via QoS Prioritäten und garantierte Mindestbandbreiten zu vergeben.
Einzig mein offenes Gästenetzwerk hat außer der geringsten Prio noch ein Trafficlimit.

Höchste Prio hat bei mir die Telefonie gefolgt von einer Regel die ich Bezeichnenderweise mit "The Boss"  gekennzeichnet habe.
Dann kommen Streaminggeräte und dann die WLAN's der Kinder (hat jedes ein eigenes mit Limit der Geräteanzahl; kein Routing untereinander um den Schädlingen eine Barriere zu bieten). Ganz unten dann das Gästenetzwerk.


----------



## Hoffy (23 Februar 2019)

Es liegt nicht an SP4, es liegt an zuviel Traffic .  Bildübertragung bzw. Video -übertragung verschlingt zuviel Daten so das diie 

Datenvolumen für alle Geräte nicht ausreichen.

Es gibt die Möglichkeit im Router (Eigenschaften von W-Lan) die Datenvolumen zu begrenzen  , aber  die SP4 deiner Tochter wird dann langsamer.


----------



## holgermaik (23 Februar 2019)

> Alternativ zum Buch wäre noch ein Freund


 Das könnte zu Unverständnis der Eltern führen.

Spaß beiseite. Hatte ein ähnliches Problem.
Das mit dem Priorisieren funktioniert nur auf die Bandbreite. nicht aufs WLan. Wenn ich dich richtig verstehe ist dein Anschluß dick genug nur das WLan klemmt.

Wenn möglich Kabel. Habe auch Powerline probiert war aber eher unzufrieden. 
Für WLan ich habe 3 Netze aufgemacht (auch 7490) 2,4 Ghz für alle Notebook & PC. 5 Ghz für alle Videogeräte. Gastzugang für alle Geräte wie Spielekonsolen, PC von meinem Sohn, usw.
Das hat den Vorteil, dass du den Gastzugang limitieren kannst im Trafic.

Bei uns bleibt weder Sky noch die Videos bei meinem Sohn seitdem stehen.

Holger


----------



## Hoffy (23 Februar 2019)

[h=1]https://service.avm.de/help/en/FRITZ-Box-Fon-WLAN-7490-avme/016/hilfe_wlan_funkkanal

Radio Channel[/h]
The  "Radio Channel" page contains settings for the wireless radio network  of the FRITZ!Box. You also receive information on other wireless  networks in the vicinity of the FRITZ!Box. Using this information you  can detect radio channels with a lower load, on which higher throughput  rates can be achieved.


Click the "Apply" button to save your settings. If you leave the page without saving, all of your changes will be discarded.

[h=2]Radio Channel Settings[/h] [h=3]Overview[/h] The  radio channel settings define which wireless LAN channel the FRITZ!Box  uses and include additional settings for the wireless network of the  FRITZ!Box. For instance, you can set a certain wireless standard or  reduce transmitter power.

[h=3]Defining the Type of Configuration[/h] The radio channel settings can be configured in two ways:

SettingFunctionSet radio channel settings automatically (recommended)The FRITZ!Box checks the wireless LAN location to automatically select the optimum radio channel settings.Adjusting the Radio Channel SettingsIf  you select this option, you can select the radio channel yourself, and  configure additional settings like reducing transmitter power.

[h=3]Rules[/h] Comply with the following rules if you select the radio channel yourself:


Select  a channel with as little interference as possible, or select "Auto  channel" so that the FRITZ!Box automatically sets the radio channel best  suited for transmission.
Many wireless devices support only channels 36 through 48 in the 5-GHz band.
When  a channel between 52 – 140 is used in the 5-GHz range, the FRITZ!Box  checks at regular intervals whether the radio channel used is also used  by a higher priority radar source (for instance, weather radar). If  higher priority radar is detected, the FRITZ!Box switches channels  automatically. In this case wireless devices may lose their connection  to the FRITZ!Box.

[h=3]Additional Settings[/h] The  following settings are available if you selected "Adjust radio channel  settings". Click on the link "Additional Settings" to open these  settings.

SettingFunction2.4-GHz wireless standardYou can select *802.11n+g*  if you do not have any wireless devices that use 802.11b. Advantage:  11b devices can no longer connect with the wireless LAN. Because 802.11b  is an older wireless standard, as soon as an 11b device is in the  wireless network the maximum data transmission rate drops in the entire  network.5-GHz wireless standardSelect *802.11n+a* only if 802.11a devices are to connect with the FRITZ!Box. Wireless devices that use the 802.11a standard are pretty rare.Maximum transmitter powerReduce transmitter power if your wireless network is to be received only within your home or apartment. Wireless auto channel including channel 12/13
 (only when "auto-channel" setting is set for  the 2.4-GHz frequency band)
Some  wireless devices (notebooks, for instance) can not use channels 12 and  13. Enable this checkbox only if your wireless devices can use  channels 12 and 13. To improve data  transmission, a dual-band wireless device can be set to switch between  the 2.4 and the 5 GHz frequency band automatically.
 Band  steering: When a frequency band is experiencing a heavy load (often the  2.4-GHz band), the FRITZ!Box attempts to register wireless devices that  support dual-band transmission on the frequency band with a lighter  load (usually the 5-GHz band).
 Wireless devices that support  dual-band transmission are devices that can establish connections in  both the 2.4-GHz and the 5-GHz frequency band.
 Prerequisite: The 2.4 and the 5-GHz radio networks of the FRITZ!Box must have the same name (SSID).
 Rules:


"Band steering" also affects the wireless devices using the wireless guest access.
Wireless  devices are shifted to an alternative frequency only if they are  registered directly with the FRITZ!Box. Any wireless repeaters in the  network are excluded.
 Wireless LAN coexistence enabled (2.4 GHz frequency band The  FRITZ!Box can establish wireless LAN connections in 20-MHz channels and  in 40-MHz channels (in accordance with the Wireless N standard). If  multiple wireless routers in the 2.4-GHz frequency band are transmitting  on one 40-MHz channel, interference may result. To avoid such  interference, enable "Wireless LAN coexistence enabled". Then the  FRITZ!Box searches the location for other wireless routers also  transmitting on 40-MHz channels in the 2.4-GHz frequency band. If such a  wireless router is detected, the FRITZ!Box automatically switches to  20 MHz. Through the elimination of interference, the data rate that can  actually be used rises. The FRITZ!Box switches back to 40 MHz when no  more wireless networks are detected in 40-MHz channels.
 You can disable this settings in locations with no other or only weakly transmitting wireless networks.
Optimize wireless transmission for live TVTV  transmissions via wireless LAN that are based on the Internet protocol  (IP) will have the highest priority during data transmission.
 

[h=2]Wireless LAN Location[/h] [h=3]Overview[/h] The  wireless environment of the FRITZ!Bóx is depicted in two graphs, one  for the 2.4-GHz band and one for the 5-GHz band. Using these graphs you  can detect channels with a lower load, on which higher throughput rates  can be achieved.
 [h=3]Loading of the current radio channel[/h] The  graphs show the load on the radio channels currently in use, the share  of this load used by the FRITZ!Box, and the share used by other radio  networks. Under the graphs you can set the period of time (between 1  minute and 7 days) for which the load is displayed.
 [h=3]Use of the Wireless LAN Channels[/h] The  graphs show how the load experienced by the individual wireless LAN  channels through wireless networks in the vicinity of the FRITZ!Box.  Sources of interference and frequencies occupied by a radar source are  also displayed.
 Wireless networks always influence several  adjacent channels at the same time. This is why several radio channels  used by the FRITZ!Box are displayed.


----------



## oliver.tonn (23 Februar 2019)

@Hoffy: Thanks, but that won't help. The WLan of the Fritzbox isn't used, instead an Allnet access point is used as written before.

Von irgendwas mit Internetzugang gesendet.


----------



## Hoffy (23 Februar 2019)

Wie der Vorgänger geschrieben hat , können Sie vielleicht für Sie die erste Wlan-karte und für Ihre Tochter die 2 te auswählen.


----------



## Plan_B (23 Februar 2019)

Warum setzt man so einen AP hinter eine Fritzbox ohne VLAN?
Wenn Du einen Smartswitch dazwischen setzt könntest Du mit Deinem Accesspoint wohl auch das Gastnetz ausstrahlen und somit die PS4 etwas ausbremsen. Der Smartswitch übernimmt dann das Tagging.
http://janscholten.de/blog/2014/09/vlans-im-heimnetz-mit-netgear-unifi-und-fritzbox/comment-page-1/


----------



## oliver.tonn (24 Februar 2019)

Hoffy schrieb:


> Wie der Vorgänger geschrieben hat , können Sie vielleicht für Sie die erste Wlan-karte und für Ihre Tochter die 2 te auswählen.


Geht WDS Bridge nicht nur zwischen zwei Access Points? Die PS4 hängt ja direkt als Client im WLAN. Die Fritzbox steht im Keller und das WLAN bei ihr ist deaktiviert.

Von irgendwas mit Internetzugang gesendet.


----------



## oliver.tonn (24 Februar 2019)

Hoffy schrieb:


> Es liegt nicht an SP4, es liegt an zuviel Traffic .  Bildübertragung bzw. Video -übertragung verschlingt zuviel Daten so das diie
> Datenvolumen für alle Geräte nicht ausreichen.


Leider belehrt einen die vielen Erfahrumgsberichte im Netz und die eigene Erfahrung eines besseren. Sobald die PS4 eingeschaltet ist stockt es in dem Moment wo sie aus ist geht es. Das Problem sind nicht nur Videos, sondern teilweise kann ich noch nicht mal Webseiten aufrufen.

Von irgendwas mit Internetzugang gesendet.


----------



## oliver.tonn (24 Februar 2019)

andy_ schrieb:


> Warum setzt man so einen AP hinter eine Fritzbox ohne VLAN?
> Wenn Du einen Smartswitch dazwischen setzt könntest Du mit Deinem Accesspoint wohl auch das Gastnetz ausstrahlen und somit die PS4 etwas ausbremsen. Der Smartswitch übernimmt dann das Tagging.
> http://janscholten.de/blog/2014/09/vlans-im-heimnetz-mit-netgear-unifi-und-fritzbox/comment-page-1/


Die Fritzbox kann für WLAN nicht verwendet werden. Bin seit gut 10 Jahren aus dem IT-Bereich ziemlich raus, werde mir das mal ansehen.

Von irgendwas mit Internetzugang gesendet.


----------



## oliver.tonn (24 Februar 2019)

So, die vorläufige Lösung ist jetzt den Receiver direkt per Kabel an die Fritzbox zu hängen so läuft es jetzt wieder flüssig.
Eure Vorschläge werde ich mir in den nächsten Tagen ansehen und umsetzen.

Von irgendwas mit Internetzugang gesendet.


----------



## Plan_B (24 Februar 2019)

Das Prinzip ist einfach: Einen LAN-Port der Fritte dem Gästenetz zuordnen. Von einem normalen LAN-Port und dem Gäste-LAN-Port auf einen Smartswitch und von da zu AP.
Im Switch werden die beiden Ports zur Fritte unterschiedlichen VLAN'S untagged zugeordnet. Der Port zum AP ist Member in beiden VLAN'S und der AP kann ja SSID-to-VLAN.
Damit bekommst Du das GAstnetz parallel auf den AP. Aber aufpassen, welchem VLAN Du den AP verwaltungstechnisch zuordnest!

Das die Fritte wegen des optimalen Standplatzes nicht für WLAN taugt hab ich verstanden. Ist bei mir auch so (mit meiner be.ip). VLAN ist aber was anderes .


----------



## Hoffy (25 Februar 2019)

Ich weiss nich  wie Ihre Kenntnisse in Sachen Netzwerk sind.  

Geben Sie einfach in google " myip" an.  Sie bekommen Ihre Router-IP-Adresse . Diese Nummer geben Sie in Borwseradresse.

ein Fenster sollte erscheinen , tippen  Sie Login und Passwort ein an  . Dort Können Sie das Gerät und dazugehörigen Leitungen 

konfigurieren .  Für andrere Geräte gilt das gleiche.


----------

